# CNN's "American Morning" - my new favorite weekday morning show



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

One of my all-time favorite babes, Soledad O'Brien, formerly NBC's #1 hottie has made the switch to CNN. Now co-anchor of "American Morning", CNN's 'news with your coffee' show, Ms. O'Brien, who is of black, hispanic and Irish extraction (sounds like a delicious blend of exotic coffees), brings her compelling personality, good looks and smoldering style to a chilly network sorely in need of a first-string heater.

Harvard educated, this bright, personable and stunningly beautiful ethnic variety-pack makes the case for lovingly blended genetics.










Now, this blurb from the CNN website, which is, unbelieveably, bereft of any picture of the lovely Ms. OBrien, after two whole days on the new job...

Soledad O'Brien (now) anchors CNN's American Morning with Bill Hemmer. Based in New York, O'Brien began anchoring CNN's flagship morning program in July 2003 when she joined the network.

O'Brien came to CNN from NBC News where she'd anchored the network's Weekend Today since July 1999. During that time, she contributed reports for the weekday Today Show and weekend editions of NBC Nightly News and covered such notable stories as JFK Jr.'s plane crash and the school shootings in Colorado and Oregon. In 2003, she covered the Space Shuttle Columbia disaster and later anchored NBC's weekend coverage of the war in Iraq. Additionally, in 1998, she traveled to Cuba to cover Pope John Paul II's historic visit.

Before Weekend Today, O'Brien anchored MSNBC's award-winning technology program "The Site" and the cable network's weekend morning show.

O'Brien joined NBC News in 1991 and was based in New York as a field producer for the Nightly News and Today.

Before her time at NBC, she served three years as a local reporter and bureau chief for the NBC affiliate KRON in San Francisco. She began her career as an associate producer and news writer at the then-NBC affiliate, WBZ-TV in Boston.

O'Brien's work has been honored several times, including a local Emmy for her work as a co-host on Discovery Channel's The Know Zone. In 1998, O'Brien was named to Irish American Magazine's "Top 100 Irish Americans" list and in 1997, she was awarded the Hispanic Achievement Award in Communications.

She is a member of National Association of Black Journalists and the National Association of Hispanic Journalists.

She attended Harvard University.

(Also unbelieveable, Google could cough up only one pic of Ms. O'Brien. Where is her crazed-stalker-fan site? I wanna register! :lol: )


----------



## Timco (Jun 7, 2002)

Hubba Hubba. Loved her on the "Site". Gotta watch a little more news in the morning. I can't stand Hemmer though. I find him irritating and obnoxious. Maybe I can tape a piece of paper to the screen to block him out.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I remember when MSNBC first launched, they had that whole dumb "techTV" feel to them. She was working with some lame digital puppet doing tech news. Its been hard for me to take her seriously since.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

CNN should win this one hands down, considering the alternative on cable are those idiot laughing hyenas over on fox ...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Cyclone said:


> I remember when MSNBC first launched, they had that whole dumb "techTV" feel to them. She was working with some lame digital puppet doing tech news. Its been hard for me to take her seriously since.


 ...and it is hard for me to take MSNBC seriously. Just like Gates, the channel wants to be all things to all people. Never watch it.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I like watching CNBC in the mornings. They have a nice mix of news and business news. I do not like a lot of fluff with my news, so most morning shows drive me crazy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2004)

Enough with the Reagan talk. We have seen and heard nothing but what a great guy he was and what a great comminucator he was. Then you have many people in government tell what he meant 'to them'. Then you show hours of people walking by his casket in California and in Washington! 

This is 'non news' which CNN, FOX and MSNBC have become very good at presenting. A former president deserves to lie in state in the Rotunda of the Capital Building and a service at WAshington Cathedral. That is it! Enough already.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

When all else fails CNN brings in the babes. They had Paula Zahn on for a while in the morning but she is such a snob that many turned her off. She is having the same problem at the 8pm time slot.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

How did this year old thread resurface?


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

Geronimo said:


> How did this year old thread resurface?


Looks like an unregistered user posted in the wrong place. Either that or he is clueless.


----------

